# pronunciacion de "r" antes de consonante [alemán]



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

En alemán cuando hay un "r" seguida de consonante me encuentro con pronunciaciones diferentes: la vocal que precede a la "r" se alarga o no y la "r" suena o no.

Me gustaría saber si hay algún patrón o si hay que aprender cada caso por separado, o incluso si puede haber varias opciones dependiendo de la variedad regional, acento, etc. (acabo de escuchar el mes "März" pronunciado */ˈmeːɐts/* a un nativo, cuando lo que encuentro en los diccionarios es */mɛrts/*).

Siempre que me encuentro con esta "r" dudo a la hora de leer la palabra. Algunos ejemplos:

Ort - */ɔrt/* ¿Por qué no */oːɐt/*?
Erdbeere - */ˈeːɐtbeːrə/* ¿Por qué no */ˈɛrtbeːrə/*?
Merklich - */ˈmɛrklɪç/* ¿Por qué no */ˈmeːɐklɪç/*?

¿Hay alguna regla que me permita no tener que ir cada vez al diccionario a consultar la pronunciación?

Os agradezco de antemano vuestra ayuda.


----------



## kunvla

In der Schweiz, Österreich und Süddeutschland wird dieses _r_ in der Regel ausgesprochen, wohingegen im restlichen Deutschland wird normalerweise die hochdeutsche Aussprache gepflegt, so wie sie im Duden-Wörterbuch präsentiert wird.

Saludos,


----------



## Little Chandler

Sigo sin tenerlo claro. ¿Entiendo entonces que no hay ninguna forma de saber si esta "r" se pronuncia o no si no conoces la palabra?

Por ejemplo, si me encontrara escrita la palabra "fährt" y nunca la hubiera oído, no podría saber si se lee */fɛːɐt/* o */fɛːrt/*. ¿Es así?

Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach... Na ja, fast.  In den geschlossenen (durch einen anderen auf r folgenden Konsonant)  Wurzelsilben wird das r immer als Konsonant ausgesprochen. Beispiele: wi*rr*, dü*r*r, wi*rk*-lich, wi*rk*-en, ge-wi*rk*-t, me*rk*-lich, me*rk*-en, ge-me*rk*-t, Ko*rb*, Kö*rb*-e, Ko*rb*-er, a*rg*, Ä*rg*-er, ä*rg-*ern, Bu*rg*, Bü*rg*-er, bü*rg*-en, etc.

 Nachtrag: Vorausgesetzt, der Wurzelvokal ist kurz*!* Denn wenn das nicht der Fall ist wie in  _l*eh*r-t_, (aber _l*ẹ*rn-t_) _f*äh*r-t_ (aber _F*ụ*rt_), _Pf*e*rd_ (aber _Pf*ẹ*rch_), _H*e*rd_ (aber _H*ọ*rt_), wird nach einem langen Vokal das _r_ vokalisiert. Dazu (Vokallänge) kannst du jede Zeit "Duden online" konsultieren.

Saludos,


----------



## Little Chandler

Vielen Dank! Das ist eine sehr schöne Erklärung!

Pero me surge otra duda: En la palabra "zurzeit" la "u" es corta y yo diría que la "r" no está cerrada por consonante: zu*r*-zeit. Y sin embargo, según el diccionario, la "r" suena: */tsʊrˈtsait**/*

¿O es que estoy dividiendo mal la palabra y la "r" sí está cerrada?


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Little Chandler,

pienso que la pronunciación depende de la región. Para mí el "_zur_" en _zurzeit_ no es corto. Pronuncio esta palabra como fueran dos (como _zur Zeit_) y no oigo un "r" cuando me escucho decir _zur_. Por ejemplo en "_kurz_" oigo un "r".

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

En la pronunción estándar la u en _zur_ es larga _{zu̲r [t͜suːɐ̯]}_, pero en el sur de Alemania, en Austria y Suiza sí se oye [_t͜sʊr_].

Saludos,


----------



## Little Chandler

Pues creo que con esto me queda claro (al menos por ahora).

Muchísimas gracias.


----------

